# Medicaid "Cornea Transplant"



## elenax (Mar 9, 2009)

I know *medicaid *covers CPT *65730 *but not the *V2785*...but our doctor is insisting that *efective Jan 1, 2009*, *Medicare* *approved *a procedure that *bundles* *both *and which reimbursement is *higher* and that it should also *apply *to *Medicaid.*  I haven't heard nor read anything regarding this...any feedback on this!!


----------



## mbort (Mar 9, 2009)

unfortunately, just because Medicare may have done this *does not mean *that Medicaid does things the same way.  Medicare is Federal, Medicaid is State.  Two seperate worlds.


----------



## elenax (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree, that it is what I told the doc, but he seems not to understand...thanks...now I have backup!


----------



## codedog (Feb 15, 2012)

ok, what it the patient pays  for for the corneal transplant itself, the tissue that is, can we still bill for the procedure, not the tissue  ?


----------

